# Price cutter has a decent sale for basic bit sets



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys,

Came to my inbox this morning. Probably worth the price if you want a decent starter set. I've got a handful of bits from price cutter, and have no problem recommending them.

12 piece starter set $49 for 1/2 shank


http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?...&EID=DMI070110P&eicioi=23256&bhcd2=1168435931


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more GREAT deal on bits

I just found this guy last week and he has got some great bits and deals on router bits.
I have ordered about 28 bits from him, can't have to many router bits 

30 pc 1/2" Shank Router Bit Set for 33.50 +15.00 shipping but you can get a discount on shipping when you buy more bits,most of the items he sells go for the start bid price or the buy now price,(2 or 3 dollars higher the norm) (check his feed back item) and his eBay store,he sells this set all the time so don't push the price up to high,see his store.

That's $1.60 per.bit and you get a free wooden bit box to hold them 

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-pc-1-2-Shank...5443264QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

Bj


----------

